# Riding around Ashburn, Virginia anyone?



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

I've been looking at some new routes lately that I can do from my front door. Last weekend, the plan was to ride around Beaverdam Reservoir, south of Ashburn. I took the W&OD to Belmont Ridge Road, and then to Sycolin Road. After crossing over the Greenway and passing over a creek, the road turned to dirt and wasn't in the best of shape. 

Does anyone know if the road is under construction, or is it just a dirt road? Anyone?


----------



## Big T (Feb 4, 2005)

Sycolin has a few dirt sections, not the greatest for riding, but rideable. To do that loop, you can take that to a left on Tolbert (just past the airport), then a left on Evergreen Mill, to left on Ryan, left on Belmont Ridge. I'd recommend doing this on an early Sunday morning due to the increased traffic on Evergreen, Belmont, etc.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Have you tried the Stumptown loop? Take the WOD to Leesburg. Turn left on Drymill. You will meet the WOD at rt 9, go right for 1/4 mile and take the right exit to Waterford . Keep going thru Waterford. (very nice riding) until you teach Taylortown. Go Right, you will be climbing Furnace Mountain. The climbing is intence and so is the decent. You will come to a four way stop, turn right towards Stumptown. After you go thru Stuptown you will come to a stop sign, turn right. This takes you back to Waterford. This is a great ride of around 65 miles from Ashburn. The only bad section is the 1/4 mile on rt 9 but it has a good shoulder. The climb up Furnace Mountain is 18% in spots so this ride is for fit riders or those that don't mind awalking. You can get a good cycling map at the Performance shop in Reston that shows the whole area in some detail. This is one of the best routes in the whole area in my opinion. One other note is that you can take rt 15n from Leesburg to Whites Ferry. It will take you to Md. Some great ride there as well. Try climbing Sugerloaf Mountain.


----------



## Big T (Feb 4, 2005)

Just an addition/clarification to Homebrew's post - when you make a right from Taylorstown onto Stumptown at the 4 way stop, you climb back over Furnace Mtn on Stumptown and when you get to the next stop, you want to turn LEFT to get back to Waterford (not right as Homebrew stated). I agree that this is a good loop.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Not sure how long you've been riding in the area, but worth it to get into Potomac Pedalers club rides IMO. I've never had a bad ride with them and encounter much less attitude and much better bike skills with them compared to the Reston Bike Club.

Potoman Pedalers have numerous rides to choose from each weekend and I've saved many of their cue sheets for use on my own.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the correction Big T. Is anyone going to the Quicksilver race this saterday in Sterling?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey, thanks all. I live in Herndon so I'm looking for rides I can do from the front door. The Stumptown ride sounds pretty interesting - something to shoot for. 

I generally avoid group rides as it's one more thing that has to be scheduled at a specifc time, etc. 

That's the great thing about bike riding. I get on and go whenever I want.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

More great rides are posted at www.evolutioncycling.ord Routes tru Reston/ GreatFalls and other loops out toward Leesburg and Bluemont. Have you taken the Bike path into D.C. ? Rock Creek Park is good.


----------

